# Baretta's new 'do



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know what happened here, but when I got her out of her cage yesterday her crest was like this. I tried straightening it to no avail! It looks funny so I thought I would share.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha that is just too cute!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha! Very cute. And the photo lighting makes her look pinkish. It's like she's a little Dr. Suess character or something.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, it's not the lighting! She has a pink toy that she loves, so she IS pink lol! Thanks!


----------



## somarley (Jan 20, 2012)

that is adorable


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL that's awesome. She has bed-head


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha she has a free willy fin in her plume!!!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you have a little fashionista on your hands! First she gets a new color, and now a perm to go with it!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Oh, it's not the lighting! She has a pink toy that she loves, so she IS pink lol! Thanks!


That's really funny! The little pink diva.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Hehe she must have wanted some curls !!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I think you have a little fashionista on your hands! First she gets a new color, and now a perm to go with it!


you took the words right out of my mouth. lol.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol she had a visit from the Hair Fairy! ... soooo cute, little individual she is


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I think you have a little fashionista on your hands! First she gets a new color, and now a perm to go with it!


So true! She is so silly . 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

enigma731 said:


> I think you have a little fashionista on your hands! First she gets a new color, and now a perm to go with it!


^^^  That was funny! And right on the mark too!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks really cute.


----------

